
NPM packages: they ain’t free, you know - nfriedly
https://medium.com/@david.gilbertson/npm-packages-they-aint-free-you-know-e3506278314c
======
nfriedly
Smart usage of NPM packages is "free" in the sense that, on average, you gain
more than you loose in terms of time/productivity.

